# OCMD/Choptank 11/14



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

Rt. 50 Bridge 3:00AM-7:00AM two schoolies (18 and 24 inches), both on a 1 1/2 oz jig with a dark almost blackish red shad assasain.

Bulkhead from 7:00-8:00AM- skunk looking for tog. I got one 17 incher on a white SA.

Rt. 50 Bridge 8:00AM-12:00PM skunk looking for tog for me. The WBB guys did well though.

Choptank 3:00PM-7:00PM. Skunk. One hit on a white speck rig with a electric chicken rubber teaser.


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

whats a white sa? and who are the wbb guys ?


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Who is the WBB? YOu've got to be joking. They are the most notorious band of P and S outlaw ganstas north of the 301 bridge. LMAO. They also happen to be some nice guys who are fun to fish with. A little competitive though, so if you can't catch fish...


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

i always catch keepers on the rt 50 bridge im good


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I guess it deserves a better answer. A few years ago some people on the board started forming "groups" and associating themselves with a certain group in their signatures. Eventually the P&S big brother patrol decided no more groups would be allowed. Some members of the WBB didn't care for that decision, I guess there was some argument on the board with a moderator or two (I missed the drama), and some members of the WBB were kicked off P&S. At least one, HengstThomas, is back on the board. 

The WBB were hardcore fisherman in that they seemed to fish every chance they got. They were very into tog fishing. I have some good memories of fishing with them. Good folks.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

shhhhhhhhh..... We are forbidden to speak that name on this board, just the mention of that name makes baby's cry and brave men shake in their boots.. 

I aint afraid of no man but that damn #$%, scares the SH%$ out of me....


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Talk about opening a can of worms ....this thread should be at least funny...nice run at them French

P.S.
Did you ever get a king of the planks ?


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*About Tom Hengst*

He is definitely one of the nicest guys on PS and should have have never been kicked off,He is well respected as far as fishing in Delaware.I came from down in Va to henlopen and he kindly taught us how to fish that area.One of the nicest Budd's i have met there.Knows everything when it comes to fishing Delaware and wont BS you or steer you wrong.All the respect for him Husky.And the WBB guys were great down at the chomptank


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

I certainly wasn't trying to be antagonistic. Oki, Fingers, and Fishbait just were the guys who invited me to go. I didn't even get a hookup on a tog, but they got 8 keepers and numerous throwbacks. I just don't have any skill on nibbler bottom fish. SA = White Shad Assasain on a 1oz white jighead.

Andre: no king yet. I only had two pin rigging trips this year (although both were multiple days) and I didn't get a king, cobia, jack, or shark. Just a couple of chopper blues down at Bogue. I didn't boat fish as much either, but I did pick up one paper fish, a 74 inch bluefin tuna release on the Ranger (on an Ocean City MD boat, the Ranger, that spent the spring down at Oden's Dock in Hatteras.)

My ultimate highlight was still May in 09. For action, nothing beats live baiting amberjacks. I think my back still hurts, and I don't think my dad has ever had so much fun.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Let me Guess*

WBB are people like Deckhead247,and Cafe Locale crossovers.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

BigJeff823 said:


> WBB are people like Deckhead247,and Cafe Locale crossovers.


Dont know what you mean but the WBB were never "Crossovers" .. And Who is deckhead247 ?


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

HuskyMD said:


> I guess it deserves a better answer. A few years ago some people on the board started forming "groups" and associating themselves with a certain group in their signatures. Eventually the P&S big brother patrol decided no more groups would be allowed. Some members of the WBB didn't care for that decision, I guess there was some argument on the board with a moderator or two (I missed the drama), and some members of the WBB were kicked off P&S. At least one, HengstThomas, is back on the board.
> 
> The WBB were hardcore fisherman in that they seemed to fish every chance they got. They were very into tog fishing. I have some good memories of fishing with them. Good folks.


Yepp I'm back but I was never a WBB  
WBB= Chump , Fishbait , Fingersandclaws , Okimavich , Tunafish and Cygnus .


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

There were honorary members too. I had a title for like a week or something. French, AK as well...


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*DeckHead*

Is that crazy guy from PA that used to be on here;but now I know who WBB is thanks Guys.:redface:


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*The WWB*

They are i beleive from cambridge area cause they fish the tank all the time


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Leeandalexia said:


> They are i beleive from cambridge area cause they fish the tank all the time


No, Montgomery County




HuskyMD said:


> There were honorary members too. I had a title for like a week or something. French, AK as well...


Hey, don't drag me into this. They booted me out...something about outfishing them 3-1 on every trip and tying better knots. Sheesh!


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

We can't forget kmw 90210 one of the first WBB's.....and the first to get kicked out 

Where's fyreman Jeff ?

The narrows is still rock'n


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Andre said:


> We can't forget kmw 90210 one of the first WBB's.....and the first to get kicked out
> 
> Where's fyreman Jeff ?
> 
> The narrows is still rock'n


I didnt know that .. Interesting for sure


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

The WBB fished with me one day at IRI and they wanted to make me president. I declined because they were cramping my style .


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

What does WBB mean;is it Web Band Brothers?:fishing:


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Axon and Fl Fishermen aint in that group;Fl Fishermen was one hell of a fishermen.That damed guy caught good fish no matter where he went;I can be like that.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

LMAO.... there was a time I had the signature "Fish Master" as my WBB name.. Fished with them a couple of times, and had several good laughs i must say. Then the drama started on this board, and their MAN-GINA got exposed. 


Andre, I must say you are a REAL Scum Bag! With friends like you who needs enemies.. Now go Catch some SNAKEHEADS!




Andre said:


> We can't forget kmw 90210 one of the first WBB's.....and the first to get kicked out
> 
> Where's fyreman Jeff ?
> 
> The narrows is still rock'n


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

That group is totally bogus, I know because I fished with them once and none of them had a white bucket


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

fishhead said:


> That group is totally bogus, I know because I fished with them once and none of them had a white bucket



This is true..I fished with them a few times and did not see any white buckets either.. 

But it was fun fishing with them..


----------

